# Is there still a ferry to Cancun from Florida



## ronandjoan (Feb 16, 2008)

There was one going out of Tampa
is it still around? or from somewhere else?

What would be the cheapest way to get to Cancun, e.g. from Florida?  SPirit Airlines seems cheap from FLL but how do their specialss run?
Thanks


----------



## tonyg (Feb 16, 2008)

At one time when friends lived in Clearwater, Miami had the best rates to Cancun.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 17, 2008)

The ferry service lasted less than one winter. The journey is over 500 miles and, considering the relatively economical (and quick!) air service to Cancun, there was literally no demand for the service.


----------



## jspang (Feb 18, 2008)

It would be best for you to sign up for the free e-mail notifications from Spirit for specials out of Tampa & Ft. Lauderdale. If your travel is flexible you can get some real deals on airfare. Here is the web site: www.spiritair.com


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for this information!


----------

